# Cutler Res..



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Can you Northern Utah guys/gals enlighten me on Cutler Res...? 

I keep reading about walleye, carp and catfish out of this area....but, with all the Bears running into it...is there any good sized trout ? I've never been up there and was also kind of curious the Malad River .....

Any info ? Thanks.....


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Where is cutler reservoir never heard of it?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> Where is cutler reservoir never heard of it?


North end of the state..........between Logan and Tremonton... :?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats probably as far away as you could get from my town. lol


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

The bear river flows in and out of it, and pretty much all the other rivers in the Logan area flow into it as well. It's a really muddy looking body of water and most of it is really shallow (4, maybe 5 feet deep). The whole area looks like wetlands. There are a lot of cattails and little islands, the bottom is all mud.

I have caught some decent catfish, bluegill and carp there. I've heard of walleye and trout but never caught any and is sounds like they are few and far between. I don't think the water quality is too favorable for trout.

It's a pretty decent place to shoot ducks


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

No depth by the Beaver Dam area ? Man...that place has got to hold some trout somewheres... :?

Thanks for that info......


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The reservoir has been there a long time, and the Bear River flows really slow into it, bringing with the water a lot of silt. The depth of the water at the dam is only about 15 ft, even though the dam itself is nearly 100 ft. high.

I have heard that some pretty nice trout are taken regulary where the Logan river comes into it. Access by boat only.

Good luck!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes there are some places for trout - as was said by BB - Where the Logan comes in and the Little Bear . There are Smallmouths in there also. At times the crappie fishing can be very good and there are largemouths also. My daughter has picked up some huge cats also. There are some very large browns that hold in the bottoms of willows at the south end- Short of fishing with live goldfish they are very tough to come by. It's not a destination spot- you need to put your time in there to be semi productive.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Why would you fish there .45, minersville is better! :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> Why would you fish there .45, minersville is better! :wink:


Because with all those reports of yours...Minersville will be packed this spring !!!

If there are even any fish left.... :?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I like Cutler, especially if I have the neices, nephews or grandkids with me. The bluegill and yellow bellies keep them interested and a lot less bugs than Willard.

Thinking about spending alot of time in my tube up there this year.


----------

